# Assassin's Creed II No Sound



## DeFelleJelle (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey,

I'm running Assassin's creed II succesfully on my computer now, butI just don't get any sound whatsoever. 

Anyone got a solution?

Thanks


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey DeFelleJelle and welcome to TSF.

Do you have the latest drivers for your sound card? You can check Device Manager and go upon updating them there, or you can go to the manufacturer's site to download the drivers there.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

If that doesn't work...which it probably will. Sometimes if you disable hardware acceleration in the games settings options you can get the sound to work.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you post your system Specs?

RAM
Sound card (if you have one)
Motherboard
Video Card
Power Supply
CPU


----------

